# Cheaper alternative to Power Sand?



## Bobtastic

Hi all, 

Is there a cheaper alternative to Power Sand on the market?


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers

not sure if it is cheaper or available in the uk, but in SA we get a product from an italian company called prodac. the product is fondo vivo


----------



## Stu Worrall

tropica Aquacare plant substrate is similar and ive used it in a few tanks with no problems


----------



## Bobtastic

I'm rescaping atm and am reusing the ADA AquaSoil Malaya I had plus an additional 12litres extra so I don't need any more soil substrate. As I understand it the Power Sand goes underneath all and boosts the nutrients in the substrate.


----------



## Stu Worrall

yup, the power sand/tropica aquacare would go underneath the substrate.  a few people on here inc me have used osmocote underneath the aquasoil before now to give the soil a boost.   Tropica plant nutrition+ capsules can be used in a similar way to osmocote (which I think are the same thing)

I think on my llyn peninsula scape I used tropica plant substrate with some capsules and the HC and tenellus grew very well in that tank.


----------



## Bobtastic

How thick a layer Tropica Aquacare would be recommended?


----------



## Stu Worrall

about 1cm (ish) high and leave a 1cm gap around the edges of the tank so you cant see it when you put the AS over the top as its an ugly light brown colour.  Dont put the aquacare in too deep as youll end up pulling it up if you re-plant stuff with long roots.  Getting the aquacare substrate into the water column is a big no no.


----------



## Stu Worrall

PS, I think I took some pics when I was putting it in my first 90cm scape so ill try and find them and post them up tonight.


----------



## Stu Worrall

Just found a big threa on power sand and tropica aquacare here - http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=10862

just another post for the balance  , there was another one I used to use called Sera floredepot but im not sure if many people use this anymore?

Floredepot
http://www.sera.de/en/products/fres...he-sera-nutrient-concept/sera-floredepot.html

tropica aquacare substrate
http://www.tropica.com/aquacare/plant-substrate.aspx

ADA Power Sand and Power Sand Special
http://www.adana.co.jp/en/products/na_substrate/power_sand/

Im using power sand special for the first time in my new nano so looking forward to see how stuff grows in it 

Anybody got any other substrate enhancer products to add?


----------



## Bobtastic

stuworrall said:
			
		

> Just found a big threa on power sand and tropica aquacare here - http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=10862
> 
> just another post for the balance



Thanks Stu!

As always a clear and helpful thread that has left me even more confused than I was b4! 

So George says if you're using ADA:AS go for PS/PSS. Tom Barr says if you're using ADA:AS there's no need for anything else...

I'm not liking the idea of Tropica AquaCare, as it looks like something you'd use under an inert cap like sand or gravel.


----------



## Bobtastic

Oooohhh my good giddy god! Now I remember why I didn't want to use Power Sand Special to start off with! £73.28 for PSS:M! *faint*

How does the height of a tank affect PSS?


----------



## ceg4048

Hey Bob,
              The real question is: why do you feel you need any of these products? As explained ad nauseum (recall the thread viewtopic.php?f=17&t=13041) PS and it's derivatives are nothing more than NPK soaked pumice. If you want more NPK then just add it to the water column. Why search for magic potions?

Cheers,


----------



## Bobtastic

If I'm honest it's due to the epic failure that was my last scape/setup. I'm trying to maximise my chance of success..

I think I have covered all the basics that I need. Good flow, from 2 filters, a Eheim 2078 and a Fluval 405. Co2 fed from a 3kg cylinder controlled by a solenoid on a timer, running through an AM1000 reactor connected to the Eheim to get the best distribution (plus a Korilia to hand if needed). Outlet will be through acrylic spray bars both running the length of the back of the tank (or as best they can). Ferts will be EI. Lights are 2x 49watt T5s, so with the right amount of Co2 and ferts they should, hopefully, grow anything I put in!

I didn't have all of the above to start off with last time, and didn't get the right balance of initial planting and maintenance. 

So I want to make sure I have all the right boxes "ticked" b4 I get the plants in and the algae growing!


----------



## ceg4048

Hi mate,
           Well it's up to you how you spend your money. As far as I'm concerned, the most important box to tick is the one labeled "I am not a sucker". Dosing EI mans never having to worry about sediment fertilization, and if you did want to cover that base, because it doesn't hurt, then one could easily use Osmocote lining the bottom of the tank, which is about as cheap as it's ever going to get. Heck, you could simply line the bottom of the tank with NPK + trace powders or soak Akadama in a rich solution as demonstrated by JamesC.

It's much more important to understand WHY you failed and WHY you succeeded. To understand the mechanics of your components is the best guarantee of future success. Powersand's super high concentration of NPK is used because that system does not dose the water column for weeks, and when that system does  call for water column dosing, the concentrations are relatively low, so the sediment has to be enriched significantly, otherwise the plants risk suffering nutrient deficiency. But you are dosing the water column so spending megabucks on pumice is not the wisest bang-for-buck.

Cheers,


----------

